# 100 members online today..........................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Woooohoooo!!!!!!

Goooo TC!!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Rachmanijohn (Jan 2, 2014)

Woo hoo!

Anybody have any idea how many members TC has in total? Am I just dumb and not seeing where that stat is? Just curious.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Classical Music Forums - Talk Classical Statistics

Threads 25,342
Posts 571,780
Members 18,232
*Active Members 1,709* *

*presently, at least.

I don't know how 'active' is defined


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

That may have been around the time that I tried to get on TC and couldn't. TC is just too popular for that poor server nowadays....


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Members 18,232
> *Active Members 1,709* *


That struck me funny. It sounds like there are 1,709 active members, and the other 18,232 lounge around in a Barcalounger wearing sweatpants.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

mstar said:


> That may have been around the time that I tried to get on TC and couldn't. TC is just too popular for that poor server nowadays....


Welcome back. I was about to send a search and rescue team after you.


----------

